# Crinone gel and utrogeston vaginally



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi again... 

Just wanted to know if ifs ok to take Crinone gel and Utrogeston vaginally as long as they are six hours or so apart?



Many thanks for all your help,
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

That's fine, don't need to leave it as long as six hours though. Were you given a schedule from the clinic?

Maz x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hiya, and thanks for the reply. Yes was told to take the utrogeston oraly, but as the progesterone level was only 39.9, I thought it may be more effective vaginally.

Thanks again

Love Shellyjxx


----------

